# A Bloodline for me...



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats a good bloodline for having a good companion APBT more than a working APBT dont get me wrong APBT is a breed of hard working dogs and must need to be worked somehow or someway because it can lead to anxiety for the dog and i know theres good bloodline APBT that are good companions so doesn anyone know a good bloodline for that?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

If you are looking for a low-key companion dog, I strongly suggest looking into adopting an adult dog from a reputable rescue group that both temperament tests their dogs and places them in foster homes.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol thanks but no thanks... im willing to train my own pup im just looking for a bloodline for me... but thanks anyways... i guess my question really is whats a good companion APBT bloodline i know all bloodlines are good companions and all but theres always a bloodline for evertyhing right?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

You can't just look at it in terms of bloodlines; you also need to look at individual breedings and the breeder themselves. A good breeder is able to help match a pup to a families needs and activity levels. Even then a pup that is laid back may turn into a very very active adult. Just food for thought
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Lol thanks but no thanks... im willing to train my own pup im just looking for a bloodline for me... but thanks anyways... i guess my question really is whats a good companion APBT bloodline i know all bloodlines are good companions and all but theres always a bloodline for evertyhing right?


No reputable breeder is breeding specifically for pets. I suggested looking into an adult dog because their temperament, including drives and energy level, will be set. It has nothing to do with "training" or lack thereof. Puppies are a crap-shoot unless you are experienced in temperament testing and evaluating dogs yourself.

I suggest you attend local shows and events in your area and talk to local breeders there. They will point you in the right direction, whatever that may be.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> No reputable breeder is breeding specifically for pets. I suggested looking into an adult dog because their temperament, including drives and energy level, will be set. It has nothing to do with "training" or lack thereof. Puppies are a crap-shoot unless you are experienced in temperament testing and evaluating dogs yourself.


 I agree.

Just wanted to add though almost every litter will have a pet quality pup and many breeders including myself will gladly place show/working pups in a 
non show working situation if home that is suited for them. To me the best home wins out

If you are totally set on a breeder and get a pup please read the link I put up on finding a good breeder


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im not looking for a backyard breeder i just dont trust them... im not only looking for a APBT as a pet but more as a pet i still want a working APBT well all APBT are working breed that is what the breed does best ''working'' but i guess your not understanding where im comming from. What i want is a APBT bloodline that is ''Known'' to be good pets and working capabilities and as for most of the people on this message boards knows that ive been on these forums to learn and the only way to learn as i herd is read, learn as you go and trust me i wont ever stop reading about the APBT i love the breed and I want to raise a APBT myself but im just looking for My bloodline whatever that is that is why i posted this thread. And yes im still learning theres no way to stop learning... learning is a forever process and it will never stop, dont get me wrong theres people that knows ALOT but will never know everything


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Like I already said it depends not only on the line but the breeding pair and how the lines are matched up in the pedigree

Some Bloodlines I like a lot are:
Hemphill, Wallace, Kingfish,Tudor, Clouse, and OFRN to name a few

In general well bred stable APBTs of many many different lines can fit what you are looking for.

You need to get out and look at the dogs and talk to breeders and find what suits you best then not just go off a particular name that is why I posted the link for you on how to find a good breeder which is also how you find the right pup and bloodline for your needs

Word of mouth is very helpful but not enough IMO to make a good choice

Hope that explains better


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

what do you mean by breeding pair and how the lines are matched up in the pedigree obiously theres still much to learn so please do tell what you mean, do you meen the parents and what bloodline they are? because any dog with a mix bred bloodline is a scatter-dog but i dont know what you mean by mathcing the pedigree so do tell


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

inbreeding=
brother to sister 
father to daughter 
or mother to son

Line breeding:
relatives that are bred from the same Bloodline but not as close as inbreeding

Skatterbred dogs:
the dogs bloodlines are all over the place not related in any way and many different lines which produces the least consistent of all the types of breeding

Skatterbred does not mean that a dog is a mixed breed

Breeding pairs need to be matched up to compliment each other it isn't just looking at a bloodline and a pedigree and putting the dogs together it is a lot more

Keep in mind there is no perfect dog so everyone has faults some have worse or more faults than others which all needs to be taken into consideration when breeding and deciding if a dog is even breeding quality.

Dogs being bred should not have any of the same faults or carry those faults behind them or the chances of the pups getting them increases.

They need to be in good health and have proper stable temperaments, they should be close to the standard

Not only do you need to look at the parents but the dogs behind them in the pedigree because some faults and genes can be hidden and or recessive but can be seen in the pedigree and may possibly show up in pups. Thus you wouldn't want to breed to known carriers of a genetic issue 

To complicate things even with the best dogs being bred and the best pedigrees stuff like Hip displaysia and other genetic issues can still pop up. It is a better thing to use the tools available to help screen out possible problems but they are not a guarentee

This is why the Bloodline itself is not the only thing to look at and why a good breeder is something you really need to search out. There are literally thousands of breeders out there and most IMO are BYBs. 

Be aware and research.

A good dog is where you find him whether it be in a shelter or one a breeder worked hard to research and produce. You have to decide what things are important to you in the overall dog, research and go from there


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

I neva said anything about skatter-dogs being mix bred did i? i thought i sayed mixed bloodline and that bloodline is everywhere or something i dunno but thats what i ment... i just wanted to know a good bloodline to have as a pet and working dog and i know theres alot of them but thanks for giving me some bloodline names for me to look into that was really all i wanted was a good bloodline


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> I neva said anything about skatter-dogs being mix bred did i? i thought i sayed mixed bloodline and that bloodline is everywhere or something i dunno but thats what i ment... i just wanted to know a good bloodline to have as a pet and working dog and i know theres alot of them but thanks for giving me some bloodline names for me to look into that was really all i wanted was a good bloodline


you said:


> any dog with a mix bred bloodline is a scatter-dog


so due to that I didn't think you understood what it was since mixed bred and mixed bred bloodline to me means a dogs that is of mixed decent so not purebred. I didn't understand you... sorry

I hope that you find what you are looking for; good luck in the search!


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Its ok i should of been more specific about it


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty much any APBT is gonna be a good pet as well as a hard working dog. What kind of work are you planning on doing with your APBT?


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

well can certain bloodlines do certain works better than other bloodlines? if so let me kno


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> well can certain bloodlines do certain works better than other bloodlines? if so let me kno


Like I already saids it is not just the bloodline and paperwork you need to look at. It is the way the dog is bred. There are many breeders of pretty much most lines and some breeders are good and some are BYBs

A well bred APBT excels at all types of working events and has good temperament and solid working drive. So no there isn't just certain lines that work better than others

So there is no cut and dry answer to help you find a good dog. You have to make some choices about what lines you like by looking at the dogs themselves and then start looking at breeders who breed the lines you like:cheers:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Lol thanks but no thanks... im willing to train my own pup im just looking for a bloodline for me... but thanks anyways... i guess my question really is whats a good companion APBT bloodline i know all bloodlines are good companions and all but theres always a bloodline for evertyhing right?


As I guy who has raised most of my dogs from pups for about 15years now, I would definitelt recommend a new guy get an older dog. JMO but it's better to me for a person new to the dog training world to get a dog capable of teaching you a thing or two about dogs. I say that because it is so easy to make critical mistakes with a pup and sometimes the pup ends up in a shelter because of how the owner screwed up. Trust me, I am still living with mistakes I made years ago . I know the next time I raise a pup I will be wiser but my next dog will come from a shelter. I can guarantee that. Do something to help the breed out as a whole. Get some years under your belt before you try to raise a pup. That's JMO but it comes from experience.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> As I guy who has raised most of my dogs from pups for about 15years now, I would definitelt recommend a new guy get an older dog. JMO but it's better to me for a person new to the dog training world to get a dog capable of teaching you a thing or two about dogs. I say that because it is so easy to make critical mistakes with a pup and sometimes the pup ends up in a shelter because of how the owner screwed up. *Trust me, I am still living with mistakes I made years ago . I know the next time I raise a pup I will be wiser *but my next dog will come from a shelter. I can guarantee that. Do something to help the breed out as a whole. Get some years under your belt before you try to raise a pup. That's JMO but it comes from experience.


That's how I feel, too. There are some things my next pup (if there is ever a next pup, I've got years to think about that) will be taught right off the bat.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

If you are dead set on getting a puppy, make sure you choose a reputable breeder whos dogs meet the breeds standards. Dont contrubute to to any bloodlines that have deformed the pit bull like razors edge and gotti lines. Im sure there are tons more bloodlines that claim to be pit bulls but look nothing like them. Im also learning right now, i believe the short stocky looking ones are now called american bullies? They look strong and have muscle but they cant compare to the true APBT standard. Also, do not contribute to any known bloodlines bred for fighting like milie dogs from Croatia(recently seen a thread on this site about them) or other lines of that sort. 

Once again, if your set on getting a puppy, find a breeder whos dogs meet the breeds standards. Make sure they are reputable and not a BYB, it will save you alot of money and heartache in the long run. 

OOOOOORRRRR, you can rescue a goodlookin dog thats about to be put to sleep. He has no chance at survival because he is a pit bull. He doesnt know his doom awaits him, all he knows is that hes sitting in a cold metal cage right now while everyone skips his cage and looks at the cute fluffy dogs, waiting for you to come pick him up so that he can devote the rest of his life to you. Or you can ignore him and contribute to the amount of pit bulls that will be killed because someone thought they could handle a pit bull puppy and found out that they really couldnt. So, by buying a new puppy, your actually killing a once loved dog that someone gave up on also. I recomend you look at some pit bulls that are up for adoption and read their stories, if they dont tug at your heart then you probably shouldnt be considering such a controversial breed as a pet/working dog.


EDIT: Just so we are clear here, im not trying to be harsh or mean. Iv come to love this breed, and i really wish someone would have laid it down for me like this instead of beating around the bush. I love my pup but i will never buy one again, i will only adopt.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

ILuvPits87 said:


> Im not looking for a backyard breeder i just dont trust them... im not only looking for a APBT as a pet but more as a pet i still want a working APBT well all APBT are working breed that is what the breed does best ''working'' but i guess your not understanding where im comming from. What i want is a APBT bloodline that is ''Known'' to be good pets and working capabilities and as for most of the people on this message boards knows that ive been on these forums to learn and the only way to learn as i herd is read, learn as you go and trust me i wont ever stop reading about the APBT i love the breed and I want to raise a APBT myself but im just looking for My bloodline whatever that is that is why i posted this thread. And yes im still learning theres no way to stop learning... learning is a forever process and it will never stop, dont get me wrong theres people that knows ALOT but will never know everything


Many bloodlines fit that criteria, I would say the APBT in general does. It depends on the breeder and the parents then just an individual bloodline. Lines do have certain traits but they can vary depending on the breeder.

One line I'd recommend is Butkus. Although again it depends on the breeder/parents. Easy going, calm, love to just lay on the floor and play with a toy, easy to train, yet will work hard when need be, love to work for you depending on what you want to do they can do different task.

OFRN/Clouse from the right source that would make a good pet and all around good dog but love to work too.


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

look for one that will have selective breedings. That will be your best shot. Ask them how long they waited before they bred there female, how often do they breed it in a year, do they breed it everytime it comes in heat, did they skip the females first heat or first two heats. Breeding a dog puts alot of stress on a dog that will translate into the puppies if not careful and make it so much harder to train it. Also breeding a female to early will result in more stress. Look at all those factors when your looking to pick out a good APBT. Also if you get one not papers make sure you see both the Sire & Dam. I bought all mine without papers but with the intention of starting my own bloodline. I could have gotten papers with my white male stud and youngest female but didnt want them. I searched a while to find the pups I have and they came from all parts of the state. I got my youngest female from NC actually and my white male I traveled to columbia(midstate) to get him. Never rush into getting a APBT and make sure its the one for you.


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

*bloodline?*

you cant really cant do it just on bloodline alone because each dog has its own personality.now what you could do is go to a reputable breeder and tell them what you are looking for as far as personality that suits you.and by them being experienced with their litters they can just about match you up with what they think is good.but keep in mind dogs behavior do change by maturity.


----------

